# Letrozole gyno reversal



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Currently trying to reverse a gyno lump and taking 2.5mg letrozole ed

Everything else has failed, this is working

BUT, I'm total wiped out, I'm 99% sure it's the letrozole , ive now got a cold as well which I've read can be due to very low e

Has anyone had success clearing gyno with a smaller dose or even 2.5 eod

I'm on day 9 and don't want to mess this up

I have adex and nolva ready for after

The lump and pain is 50% reduced already which is great but I can't go to the gym as I'm shattered

Thanks guys


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Get well soon mate and hope its all sorted.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Low estrogen from letro....i guarentee you'll be feeling as strong as a child and like a women on rag week....BUT......needs must mate, lower the dose now, it should still keep reducing in size....if it doesn't ur gonna have tio bite bullet and run until very small come off it, there shouldn't be a rebound tbh, but keep something less harsh like aromisin around in case.

Bottom line...its just the letro bud, you will feel extremly tired, estrogen does our bodies good in certain amounts.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks sambuca

Thanks jim, women on rag week! Your not wrong there! Lol

I'll try 2.5 eod and see how I get on, even if I can just do a bit of cardio I'd be happy

I've gotta say I'm fed up with taking all these drugs to counter other drugs I've taken!

New year= cleaner me


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Just keep at 2.5mg ED, dont drop at half size and waste ur 9 days, I ran it 2.5mg for 30-40 days, test helped though


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I hear you mark, I spend today deciding, I might wait till this cold passes then decide


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

BB2 said:


> Thanks sambuca
> 
> Thanks jim, women on rag week! Your not wrong there! Lol
> 
> ...


if your not running gear, EoD is cool mate, you'd need to take something if on gear because you'd be persistently producing estrogen from rising test levels so its like back n forth, if off gear your test is gonna be lowering down as nattystartsback up plus your HAVING to crush estrogen down to rid the gyno, so could be a tough time, so why batter it every day into submission?

It will go down mate, its just a bitch if off gear too?

Try and think its just in your head, I found melatonin helped perk me up on a morning as I always struggled when coming off gear being dog tired etc, this brightened me up pretty good.


----------



## quackfly (Jul 26, 2012)

I really need some advice from someone out there. Long story short, i was running a low dose of test with para, got gyno lump and swollen tit. got onto letro, 2.5 mg per day, reduced lump and tit after a couple of months to barely nothing. i was just about to start coming off it by tapering down, and here comes the wierd part, i got a tattoo on my pec and the whole thing, flared up, lump/pain returned and so did bitch tit. The letro appeared to have stopped working and i seemed to go into rebound.

Anyone who has or had gyno knows what a head mess it is, I spend all day looking at it in the mirror and either being gutted or pleased,thinking its better or worse but the bottom line is i have one pec bigger than the other by a mile. not the saggy puffy type that most pics seem to be but rather like its made my pec muscle grow. I try to tell myself the letro(fempro) worked once and it should again. My question is, does the body become used to letro and after how long? is this why it appears to have stopped working? and if so how can i "reset" my levels to maybe give the letro another chance to fight the gyno.

like i say its making me **** myself big time at the thought of surgery/disfigurment etc. I'm just so gutted that i'm in this awful mess.

please fellas, i'd really like to hear from those of you with past experience of a similar problem, i know surgery may be my only possible solution but i dont have the money and dread the thought of explaining surgery to my family etc so if thats all u have to say then please, dont, I know! im trying to stay positive so positive comments only pleeese. lol but if anyone knows if maybe letro maxed out or something and how get it working again please give me ur advice. cheers


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Once you stop using Letro you need to jump straight onto nolva for 2 weeks because your estrogen rebounds back faster and makes it worse.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

The body can't become used to letro, its a compound that lower estrogen to very, very low amounts, as estrogen is responsible for most cases of gyno

Its not a case of jumping on any other AI at all.....il tell u now, ppl who get a recurrence of gyno months after cycle have NOT recovered fully probably, when normal test fuction is resumed it offsets the balance, when test is low even after months of being off, then even a small amount of estrogen could cause a relapse.

For the lad above, id run another PCT asap, with maybe a small amount of letro.

@hacksii is the guy to talk to regarding getting hpta fuction back up and running imo.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

BB2 said:


> Thanks sambuca
> 
> Thanks jim, women on rag week! Your not wrong there! Lol
> 
> ...


no, it takes 7 days for the letro to reach peak levels- you're only 2 days into the part where it will have the most effect; you need to run it for a month..

you're paying the price for simply not running nolvadex at 20mg/day on cycle..

fact is the letro will reduce it, but once you have solid tissue, the only way to get rid of it is surgery. it will flare up anytime your oestrogen levels rise.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

quackfly said:


> I really need some advice from someone out there. Long story short, i was running a low dose of test with para, got gyno lump and swollen tit. got onto letro, 2.5 mg per day, reduced lump and tit after a couple of months to barely nothing. i was just about to start coming off it by tapering down, and here comes the wierd part, i got a tattoo on my pec and the whole thing, flared up, lump/pain returned and so did bitch tit. The letro appeared to have stopped working and i seemed to go into rebound.
> 
> Anyone who has or had gyno knows what a head mess it is, I spend all day looking at it in the mirror and either being gutted or pleased,thinking its better or worse but the bottom line is i have one pec bigger than the other by a mile. not the saggy puffy type that most pics seem to be but rather like its made my pec muscle grow. I try to tell myself the letro(fempro) worked once and it should again. My question is, does the body become used to letro and after how long? is this why it appears to have stopped working? and if so how can i "reset" my levels to maybe give the letro another chance to fight the gyno.
> 
> ...


the letro reduces the growth of the lump; it may even reduce a little; but once you have any solid tissue, it will always flare up.

You see letro (and any AI) takes 7 days to reach peak levels; then when you "taper of" you can get rebound gyno if you taper to fast; adding nolva when you taper is a good idea..

you're not letro "maxed out" but once you reduce dosage its not effective- it was never designed to be used EOD..

once you have a solid bit of tissue- you'll always flare-up- you need surgery.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks aus

My lump isn't bad enough for surgery, but it is bad enough to use letrozole

Thank god

I can't function on ed so am taking it eod now, I've no other option

It's 50% better, so we'll see what the next few weeks bring


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

BB2 said:


> Thanks aus
> 
> My lump isn't bad enough for surgery, but it is bad enough to use letrozole
> 
> ...


in that case start adding 20mg/day nolva as you taper of the letro and stay on nolva for a few months; it does work too.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Will do

I'd planned to do a month on letrozole

Then a month directly after on adex

Then nolva for the last few weeks

Overlapping them


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

sorry to hijack the thread a bit would letro still be ok for just cone/puffy nips


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> sorry to hijack the thread a bit would letro still be ok for just cone/puffy nips


Check my thread "time for letro", I've been trying it but they haven't changed much to be honest


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> once you have a solid bit of tissue- you'll always flare-up- you need surgery.


I'm ****ed then... I have a little lump on my right side, and when you order Tamoxifen 3 weeks ago and it's still not here. That can't exactly make matters any better 

So basicly ill need Tamoxifen on hand for the rest of my life ?


----------



## RayZilla (Apr 5, 2009)

So if u run nolva at 20mg during cycle on say 500mg test 1000mg trenE it wud reduce the need for letro ? Or have I picked that up the wrong way???


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

guys Aus is right, once you have gyno its for life without surgery, Ive got it but its not flared for years now, the tissue is there, but for most it can be shrunk to a size where you can live and not worry or let it spoil appearance.

Id say, aromisin is a good middle of the road remedy, cuts estrogen but not drastically like letro, where the real sides of low estrogen show their ugly head.

Tamox/nolva......everytime Ive ran this it works.....while your on it.....but its very mild and targets the mammary receptors where estrogen binds and causes the growth, in short....you need to get to the root cause if shrinking gyno....nolva is merely a temporary remedy that will bite *most* in the **** once you stop it.

To stop and shrink gyno.....letro is a must......or if mild case....aromisin

@ausbuilt for his thoughts.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> in that case start adding 20mg/day nolva as you taper of the letro and stay on nolva for a few months; it does work too.


Ive just posted slating nolva lol but this would deffo work, because the nolva will work as a protectant while your hpta recovers and estrogen lowers slightly.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

All I've got to say is letrozole is strong stuff, I feel like I've been run over by a truck, now it's reduced by 50% I might move to adex tomorrow then tamoxifen in a few weeks , I'm too shattered to even do a bit of cardio !


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

scott.taylor said:


> I'm ****ed then... I have a little lump on my right side, and when you order Tamoxifen 3 weeks ago and it's still not here. That can't exactly make matters any better
> 
> So basicly ill need Tamoxifen on hand for the rest of my life ?


yes and no; it will flare up- more so if you get fat, less so if you stay lean (aromatase in your fat cells is largest source; worse if you have fat over pecs)

it won't get worse, but it will be visible...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

RayZilla said:


> So if u run nolva at 20mg during cycle on say 500mg test 1000mg trenE it wud reduce the need for letro ? Or have I picked that up the wrong way???


this is a big topic, have posted loads on it. If running test+ tren, better results if you use nolvadex, as you WANT the high oestrogen for tren to work best (becuase tren is a progestogen, and oestrogen upregualtes the progesterone receptors- making tren work better).

the point is, if you run nolva from the start of any cycle, you'll not get gyno in the first place.. no point having "nolva on hand" as I hear people say, thats like getting car insurance after the accident happens.... won't work. Nolva takes 30days to reach for serum levels (AIs take 7 days) so you need it from the start.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Aus, if I'm gonna stop/ pussy out of the letrozole what should I take tomorrow?

Nolva or adex?

If the lump stays as it is then I'm happy

If not I have loads of letrozole to try again, but at Xmas I don't need to be feeling like this


----------



## RayZilla (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up aus, ile make sure to run from the start wen I start my cycle in jan

Hope u get sorted BB2 mate, good luck


----------



## gjlw73 (May 29, 2015)

BB2 said:


> Aus, if I'm gonna stop/ pussy out of the letrozole what should I take tomorrow?
> 
> Nolva or adex?
> 
> ...


Hey BB2: How long did you take Letro for before you saw a change in your gyno and what was your tapering on Letro? My doctor gave me 2.5 mg of Letro to take 3 days per week. I have been running 400 mg Test Cyp per week and have extreme nipple itchiness/sensitivity and puffiness. No hard mass under the nipple just puffiness and burning. This is my second cycle and it's driving me nuts. First cycle was perfect.

I am going on a BIG trip on June 26 and don't want to feel like crap when I leave so I am trying to figure out if I can squeeze in Letro now for 2.5 weeks and switch back to Adex a week before June 26 ONLY IF the Letro makes me feel awful. I know some people respond extremely quickly to Letro so would be great to hear about your experience.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

gjlw73 said:


> Hey BB2: How long did you take Letro for before you saw a change in your gyno and what was your tapering on Letro? My doctor gave me 2.5 mg of Letro to take 3 days per week. I have been running 400 mg Test Cyp per week and have extreme nipple itchiness/sensitivity and puffiness. No hard mass under the nipple just puffiness and burning. This is my second cycle and it's driving me nuts. First cycle was perfect.
> 
> I am going on a BIG trip on June 26 and don't want to feel like crap when I leave so I am trying to figure out if I can squeeze in Letro now for 2.5 weeks and switch back to Adex a week before June 26 ONLY IF the Letro makes me feel awful. I know some people respond extremely quickly to Letro so would be great to hear about your experience.


Maybe u can switch to aromasin (rebound from adex)

I don't think u even need letro yet aromasin asap


----------



## Fugita (Dec 9, 2016)

quackfly said:


> I really need some advice from someone out there. Long story short, i was running a low dose of test with para, got gyno lump and swollen tit. got onto letro, 2.5 mg per day, reduced lump and tit after a couple of months to barely nothing. i was just about to start coming off it by tapering down, and here comes the wierd part, i got a tattoo on my pec and the whole thing, flared up, lump/pain returned and so did bitch tit. The letro appeared to have stopped working and i seemed to go into rebound.
> 
> Anyone who has or had gyno knows what a head mess it is, I spend all day looking at it in the mirror and either being gutted or pleased,thinking its better or worse but the bottom line is i have one pec bigger than the other by a mile. not the saggy puffy type that most pics seem to be but rather like its made my pec muscle grow. I try to tell myself the letro(fempro) worked once and it should again. My question is, does the body become used to letro and after how long? is this why it appears to have stopped working? and if so how can i "reset" my levels to maybe give the letro another chance to fight the gyno.
> 
> ...


 Hy quackfly. Im goin through similar as where while ago. I recently had the surgery after suffering for over 10 years with Gyno and started taking letro next day. Ive been taking for two weeks now and realized all the swelling had gone hard. And larger than when started. Now will need to taper off soon as possible with Nolva too, but at wits end as worried after all this my chest now appears larger than before. Not saggy moobs just enlarged chest that almost impossible to hide now. Do you or anyone have any advice regarding this.


----------

